# How To Repair A Rod Tip Insert!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

How To Repair A Rod Tip Insert!

I took a fall with my rod in hand and the resulting fall dislodged the black insert from the tip. I will show how to inspect the metal rod tip for damages & will repair the tip by using super glue to re-attach the insert. I'll also explain your options if the rod tip was cracked. If you don't re-attach the insert you can damage your line & will have to re-spool your reel. Always inspect your equipment regularly to ensure proper usage & care. 

(After i glued the insert back in i used that rod all day yesterday from plugging Whopper Ploppers to whipping soft plastic grubs. 100's of cast, insert is still good).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjADGiAubE


----------

